# Dialerfirma Newlines: Registrierter Dialer wurde manipuliert



## sascha (25 Oktober 2004)

*Dialer-Unternehmen: Registrierter Dialer wurde manipuliert *

Zum dritten Mal binnen weniger Monate ist jetzt ein Fall bekannt worden, bei dem ein registrierter Dialer offensichtlich manipuliert, und dadurch eine unbekannte Zahl von Surfern finanziell geschädigt wurde. Betroffen ist diesmal die Newlines AG mit Sitz in Liechtenstein. Sie teilte offiziell mit, dass eines ihrer Einwählprogramme von einem „noch nicht konkret identifizierten“ Dritten verändert und in Umlauf gebracht worden sei. Erstaunlich dabei: Die Registrierung des Dialers wurde trotzdem bis dato nicht von der Regulierungsbehörde widerrufen - obwohl bereits seit 26. Juli auch eine detaillierte Beschwerde durch ein Mitglied unseres Forums vorliegt. 

Ende Juni war es der Mehrwertdienste-Anbieter Questnet, der eine seine Dialer-Rufnummern wegen Missbrauchs durch einen „nicht identifizierten“ Webmaster sperren ließ. Sechs Wochen später deckten Dialerschutz.de und Computerbetrug.de die Teleflate-Affäre auf. Auch in diesem Fall war ein registrierter Dialer derart manipuliert worden, dass er sich automatisch einwählte, auch in diesem Fall wies das Unternehmen selbst jegliche Schuld von sich und verwies auf einen unbekannten Dritten. 

Und so ist es auch jetzt wieder. Die betroffene Newlines AG in Liechtenstein teilte mit, dass sie eine ihrer Dialer-Nummern sperren ließ. „Aufgrund von Abrechnungsdaten“, Hinweisen der Deutschen Telekom und Beschwerden sei der Verdacht aufgekommen, dass ein möglicher Missbrauch vorliege, heißt es in einer Erklärung des Unternehmens. Dahinter stecke vermutlich ein „nicht identifizierter“ Webmaster der Firma Harrys Expo, die ein Kunde der in Schweden ansässigen Svenska Let to Phone sei, welche wiederum bei der Newlines AG ihre Dialer programmieren und einrichten lässt. Es bestehe Anlass zur Vermutung, so die Newlines, „dass dieser derzeit noch „unbekannte Dritte“ die in dem Dialer-Zahlungssystem implementierten Mehrwertdienstrufnummern in ein eigenes Dialer-Software-System programmiert und hinterlegt hat, das nicht den Anforderungen der Regulierungs-Behörde entspricht, aber auf dem ordnungsgemäß registrierten und zugelassenen System der Newlines AG basiert“. Die ordnungsgemäss registrierten Dialer der Newlines AG seien nie von der Reg TP widerrufen worden.

Um welchen Dialer oder welche Nummer es geht, teilten die Liechtensteiner nicht mit. Tatsache ist, dass sich im gemeinsamen Forum von Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de schon seit Monaten die Beschwerden über einen Dialer namens sexfiles.exe häufen, der über die Nummer 09009-0000958 der Newlines AG lief. Und schon seit dem 29. Juli liegt der Regulierungsbehörde eine detaillierte Beschwerde durch ein Mitglied aus unserem Forum über einen Autodialer vor, der die Rufnummern 0900-90000957 und 0900-90000958 verwendet, und von einer Webseite der Svenska Let to Phone heruntergeladen wird. Dieser Dialer wurde unseren Erkenntnissen zufolge auf einer Vielzahl von Webseiten eingesetzt, die sowohl per Spam beworben, als auch per Browser-Hijacker angesteuert wurden. Trotz dieses massiven Verstoßes gegen die Registrierungsvorschriften führte dies nicht zu Konsequenzen – wie die nun selbst veranlasste Nummernsperrung durch die Newlines AG zeigte. Zudem ist der Dialer laut Datenbank der Reg TP nach wie vor registriert. 

Indes bleiben auch nach der Presseerklärung der Newlines AG noch Fragen offen: Etwa die, warum eine aktualisierte Version des betreffenden Dialers weiterhin von einem Webserver aus dem Adressblock der Svenska Let to Phone heruntergeladen wird, und nun etliche Auslands- und Satellitenrufnummern verwendet. Darunter ist auch eine österreichische Mehrwertrufnummer +43-820-82018987, die laut Datenbank des österreichischen Regulierers durch die Interpay AG betrieben wird, einem Schwesterunternehmen der Newlines AG. Dialer müssen in Österreich seit 1. Oktober zwingend die Vorwahl 939 verwenden. 

Alles in allem zeigt der Fall aufs Neue, dass das bisherige System der Dialer für den Missbrauch sehr anfällig ist. Auch scheinbar rechtskonforme Einwählprogramme können manipuliert und in Umlauf gebracht werden. Der betroffene User ist der Gelackmeierte. Er kann im Zweifelsfall weder bei seiner Telefongesellschaft, noch vor Gericht nachweisen, dass er betrogen wurde. Daran ändert auch die Registrierung nichts – im Gegenteil. Sie schwächt die Position Geschädigter erst recht. Die Unternehmen, die im Zweifelsfall auch an manipulierten Dialern mitverdienen, können dagegen jederzeit auf "unbekannte Dritte" verweisen, die die eigentlichen Schuldigen seien. Gefasst werden diese freilich nie. 

cu,

Sascha

http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Aktuelles/aktuelles.html


----------



## Reducal (25 Oktober 2004)

*Re: Dialer-Unternehmen: Registrierter Dialer wurde manipulie*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Dahinter stecke vermutlich ein „nicht identifizierter“ Webmaster der Firma *Harrys Expo*, die ein Kunde der in Schweden ansässigen Svenska Let to Phone sei, welche wiederum bei der Newlines AG ihre Dialer programmieren und einrichten lässt.


Zu Harrys Expo wurde  > HIER <  schon was interessantes geschrieben: 


			
				galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> Der Dialer ist laut RegTP-Datenbank auf eine  hier samt Foto erwähnte 40-jährige Schwedin registriert. Sie ist Strohfrau Geschäftsführerin der englischen (Briefkasten-) Firma
> 
> *HARRYS EXPO LTD*
> 2ND FLOOR BRAZENNOSE HOUSE
> ...


----------



## TSCoreNinja (25 Oktober 2004)

Teltarif hat die Meldung fast komplett uebernommen:

http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2004/kw44/s15234.html

Mal schauen, wie weit dies diesmal kommt 
Gr,
TSCN


----------



## dvill (25 Oktober 2004)

Hier ist noch einmal die QuestNet Stellungnahme.

Heute passiert genau das zum wiederholten Male, was hier schon sicher vorausgesagt wurde, z.B. am 24.9.03.

Genauso sicher ist, dass die Manipulierbarkeiten bleiben werden, weil sie vom Konzept her eingebaut sind. Für jeden Zahlungsvorgang eine neue ausführbare Programmdatei aus unsicherer Quelle zu laden, wobei der Quelltext nicht offen liegt, ist mit den Grundsätzen der Systemsicherheit im Internet nicht vereinbar.

Die Registrierung schafft keine vermehrte Sicherheit für Verbraucher, weil der Zahlungsvorgang nicht fest mit dem Hashwert und einer Willensbekundung verknüpft ist. Registrierte Dialer sind über die Benutzerschnittstelle oft einfach fernsteuerbar. Hieraus resultierenden Unsicherheiten wirken sich zum Nachteil der Verbraucher aus, weil sie in der Regel die unsichtbare Manipulation nicht nachweisen können.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Oktober 2004)

> Schon seit dem 26. Juli liegt der Regulierungsbehörde laut Dialerschutz.de
> eine detaillierte Beschwerde durch ein Foren-Mitglied über einen Autodialer vor, der die
> Rufnummern 0900-90000957 und 0900-90000958 verwendet, und von einer Webseite
> der Svenska Let to Phone heruntergeladen wird.



RegTP Anfrage  090000958 

Nach wie vor registriert, die Mühlen der Behörden mahlen  langsam..... 

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Oktober 2004)

Der Dialer, der dort regstriert ist, ist ja auch ein anderer als der, der die Sauereien angestellt hat. Andererseits ist es eine Frechheit, dass die RegTP die vom "gemeinen" Dialer betroffenen Leute ins offene Messer laufen lässt, weil die Telekom sich auf diese Registrierung versteift...
siehe  hier 

siehe txt-file im Anhang (upx -d), falls das ok ist. (Das ist der zu -58 )


----------



## galdikas (25 Oktober 2004)

*Re: Dialer-Unternehmen: Registrierter Dialer wurde manipulie*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Zum dritten Mal binnen weniger Monate ist jetzt ein Fall bekannt worden, bei dem ein registrierter Dialer offensichtlich manipuliert, und dadurch eine unbekannte Zahl von Surfern finanziell geschädigt wurde. Betroffen ist diesmal die Newlines AG mit Sitz in Liechtenstein.



Die Newlines AG hat ihren Sitz nicht irgendwo in Liechtenstein, sondern ...

Am Bühel 1 bzw.   
Am Gupfenbühel 575, 
9493 Mauren, Liechtenstein

Das ist die Adresse des *Oehri Treuhand- und Verwaltungsbüro*, Gehard (Gerry) O,
http://www.news.li/finanz/oehri/contact.htm

[...]

gal.


_editiert auf "Wunsch" aus Liechtenstein. cu, Sascha _


----------



## dvill (26 Oktober 2004)

Das ZDF brachte gestern im heute-journal in den letzten Minuten der Sendung eine Würdigung der Dialeraufsteller. Das ist in der Mediathek noch zu sehen, braucht aber vermutlich den IE und eine hinreichend schnelle Leitung.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## scrat007 (26 Oktober 2004)

Geht auch mit Firefox (1.0PR), aber die große Leitung ist zu empfehlen.


----------



## Reducal (26 Oktober 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Das ZDF brachte gestern im heute-journal...


...und endlich weiß ich auch mal wie der Heiko ausschaut.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (26 Oktober 2004)

*Re: Dialer-Unternehmen: Registrierter Dialer wurde manipulie*



			
				galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> ...Liste von Firmen/Adressen...


Und um deren Verwirrspiel um Firmennahmen und Adressen noch einmal etwas aufzuhellen, ein Ausschnitt von deren Webseite von Juli:





Gruesse,
TSCN


----------



## Reducal (26 Oktober 2004)

Interessant finde ich auch die Tatsache, dass der Vertreter aus Brasilien hier bei deutschen Dialerherstellern Klinken putzt, um für die Registrierung neuer Projekte bei der RegTP ein Original zur Verfügung zu haben. Welches Produkt dann letztlich tatsächlich beim Endkunden eingesetzt werden soll, bleibt abzuwarten. Aber immerhin ist (nennen wir sie doch) die "_Newlinesconnection_" weiterhin aktiv und bemüht, am deutschen Markt tätig zu sein.
Zu den Bemühungen dürfte dann wohl auch zu subsumieren sein, dass mal wieder ein Registrierungsverpflichteter selbst einen Antrag auf Rücknahme der Registrierungen für die Nummern 09009000-957 und -958 gestellt hat, der aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach in den nächsten Tagen umgesetzt wird.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Oktober 2004)

Zu den deutschen Kontaktadressen gehörte auch die "MOBILPAY AG", deutsche Vertretung: M.B., Troisdorf...

Interessant z.B. die Aussage, "Mobilpay ist im Besitz der Schweizer Nummer 0906-696969 - denn die gehört laut BAKOM/OFCOM:

DDD COM AG 
Am Bühel 1 
9493 Mauren 
Liechtenstein 

(wer's prüfen will:
 OFCOM-link 

Ich möchte es nicht versäumen, darauf hinzuweisen, über welche Firmen wir hier sprechen:

siehe z.B.  diesen link zur swisscom 
oder
www.noconline.org/NOCworld/displayitem.asp%3Fitem%3Dcurrent%26displayid%3D268+swisscom+%22tim+cannon%22&hl=de] diesen Link zur NOC von 2001 [/url]

Ich widerspreche mit Nachdruck der Auffassung, dieses Firmenkonstrukt wäre nur Nummernanbieter...

Mobilpay nennt sich hier den größten Schweizer Anbieter für Klingeltöne und Handylogos...
(Stand der screenshots Juni 2004, den englischen Vertrag ohne die Goodlines-Adresse gibt's noch im  webarchive )


----------



## TSCoreNinja (26 Oktober 2004)

@Aka-Aka Verwundere Dich nicht,

schliesslich listet der Sexfiles Rufnummern Provider Inter-Pay AG (der oesterreichischen Nummer) als Referenzen 
-unseren rosa Riesen
-Hypo Investment Bank
-Telekom Austria
-Mobilkom Austria
-Swisscom AG
(...)

Gruesse,
TSCN


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Oktober 2004)

Darüber wundere ich mich nicht... 

Aber nett ist die Ähnlichkeit zu den Referenzen der MOBILPAY schon...


----------



## technofreak (27 Oktober 2004)

Die offizielle Stellungnahme im I-Net 

http://www.presseportal.de/story.htx?nr=610276

weitere Fundstellen:
mysan 
Medienhandbuch
finanznachrichten
Wallstreet 
BrainFruit
pda.teltarif 
es wimmelt nur so von Fundstellen, man ist offensichtlich sehr besorgt...
Google  "Newlines AG"  


tf


----------



## dvill (27 Oktober 2004)

Die Firma hat eine starke Homepage, wenn die Zuordnung stimmt. Jedenfalls ist diese URL in der Pressemeldung genannt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Oktober 2004)

der Trace auf diese HP ist abenteuerlich ...


> Routenverfolgung zu www.new-lines.net [200.166.44.11]  über maximal 30 Abschnitte:
> ........
> 
> 3   150 ms   148 ms   148 ms  NYC-gw15.USA.net.DTAG.DE [62.156.131.150]
> ...


die letzte IP, die noch antwortet, meldet sich aus Südamerika...

http://www.nbso.nic.br/


----------



## TSCoreNinja (27 Oktober 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die Firma hat eine starke Homepage, wenn die Zuordnung stimmt. Jedenfalls ist diese URL in der Pressemeldung genannt.





			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> die letzte IP, die noch antwortet, meldet sich aus Südamerika...


 Scheinbar haben die ihre Rechner ins brasilianische Partnerunternehmen verlegt, siehe http://www.telmovel.com.br/index_eng.htm , vielleicht um dem Zugriff der Behoerden etwas ferner zu sein.

Aber die Zuordnung stimmt schon.


			
				Archive.org von new-lines.net aus Dez. 2003 schrieb:
			
		

> Newlines.net AG ist eine Telefongesellschaft , die sich ausschließlich auf Dienste rund um Service- Rufnummern, Kreditkartenclearing, Premium SMS und Factoring konzentriert.
> 
> Wir bündeln unsere Kenntnisse und unsere Technik, um Ihnen bei diesen Dienstleistungen den bestmöglichen Service zu bieten...
> 
> ...


Auch wen Details wie _Payout Rates_ oder _Geschaeftsbedingungenes_ interessieren, wird bei Archive.org fuendig.

Auch einige der anderen alten Webseiten sind derzeit _In Construction_, so 
www.globallines.org/com, www.dddcom.com/ch

Anderere Webseiten sind aber etwas inhaltsreicher, meist mit leicht groessenwahnsinnigem Flash Overkill Layout:
hxxp://www.mobil-pay.net/
hxxp://www.inter-pay.net/
hxxp://www.interlines.com/
hxxp://www.intertele.ch/ und *.com
hxxp://www.globallinesdialer.com
hxxp://www.globallinescash.com
hxxp://www.telmovel.br.com/  (das Mitglied der DDD Com Gruppe, wie sie sich nennen)
Immer wieder die gleichen Leute, nur andere Firmennahmen... 

Interessant waeren auch Zusammenhaenge zur adressidentischen (deutsche Adresse) hxxp://www.goodlines.de , einstmals dem  Herrn RW gehoerend...

Gruesse,
TSCN


----------



## dvill (28 Oktober 2004)

Jetzt auch bei "Kripo-Live"

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (3 November 2004)

Warum wird den Anwahlnummern dann nicht die Registrierung entzogen?


----------



## Reducal (3 November 2004)

Weil sich die RegTP aus (für Außenstehende) unerklärlichen Gründen sehr viel Zeit lässt. Ich erwarte die Deregistrierung schon seit zwei Wochen, doch es tut sich nichts, warum auch immer.  :evil: 


			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ......Rücknahme der Registrierungen für die Nummern 09009000-957 und -958 gestellt hat, der aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach in den nächsten Tagen umgesetzt wird.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=80019#80019


----------



## Anonymous (9 November 2004)

*Was lange währt...*

Den Dialernummern 090090000958, 090090000957 und 090090000960 ist nun endlich auf Antrag des Registrierungsverpflichteten die Registrierung entzogen worden.

Vier Monate habe ich darauf gewartet.


----------



## Reducal (9 November 2004)

*Re: Was lange währt...*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> nun endlich auf Antrag des Registrierungsverpflichteten die Registrierung entzogen worden.


Bitterer Beigeschmack - nicht "_entzogen worden_" sondern "_auf Antrag selbst zurück genommen_". Das scheint eine neue Methode zu sein, um evtl. irgendwo und ggüber irgendwem glaubhaft zu erscheinen.

@ T-Com/DTAG
Was passiert eigentlich mit den vereinnahmten Entgeldern, deren Einzug vom Endkunden nicht widersprochen wurde?


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 November 2004)

[...]
Ergänzungen:
Kennt jemand die Firmen teleforte (flammneu, gegründet diesen Monat) und/oder credibill und/oder Telconline und könnte sie evtl. in Beziehung setzen zur Newlines?
(@tscn: da schwant einem was, oder?)
[edit: wurde vorauseilend gehorsam liechtensteinerischly correct editiert - als allgemeine Anfrage kann man das sicher so stehen lassen... Antworten dann halt nicht hier, sondern ins private Öhrli [/quote]

aka


----------



## Anonymous (26 November 2004)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant waeren auch Zusammenhaenge zur adressidentischen (deutsche Adresse) hxxp://www.goodlines.de , einstmals dem  Herrn RW gehoerend...


 ...du meinst [email protected]***?
ehe sie von dem dort ein Bild hatten, war er... 
...Registrierungsverpflichteter für einen der chaostheoretisch interessantesten Dialer schlechthin:  regtp 
dann war er auch Registrierungsverpflichteter für einen Dialer, dessen Addressierungsmerkmal zur "Electronic Group Interactive, S.L." (NCC) führte, nämlich  diesem hier  (wohlgemerkt alles zu seiner Zeit als internationaler Vertriebsleiter der goodlines!)
warum er allerdings auf einer Eurowebtainment-Teilnehmerliste beim Questnetableger "One2Bill" auftaucht (der übrigens aktuell eine ziemliche Reichweite hat... die RegTP-Einträ[email protected] schauen harmlos aus, haben's aber in sich...), müsste man wohl den user qn fragen...


----------



## A John (27 November 2004)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Ergänzungen:
> Kennt jemand die Firmen teleforte (flammneu, gegründet diesen Monat) und/oder credibill und/oder Telconline und könnte sie evtl. in Beziehung setzen zur Newlines?
> (@tscn: da schwant einem was, oder?)


In Sachen credibill * gucke hier*

Gruss A. John


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 November 2004)

[...] bitte löschen [...]


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 November 2004)

@a john: da hab I scho guckt. Du meintest wohl, wegen des namens G.Ö.? 

Die Frage nach der oben bezeichneten Firma hat sich weitgehend erledigt. Gewundert hat mich, dass deren Homepage die gleiche IP hat wie Firmen aus dem bezeichneten Firmenkomplex. Ein Grund hierfür könnte darin liegen, dass die bezeichnete Firma Nummern aus dem pool des bezeichneten Firmenkomplexes ihr eigen nennt, denn ein link, den ich hier mal nannte:


			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant z.B. die Aussage, "M*P* ist im Besitz der Schweizer Nummer 0906-696969 - denn die gehört laut BAKOM/OFCOM:
> DDD COM AG
> Am Bühel 1
> 9493 Mauren
> ...



...ist nicht mehr aktuell. Ich habe ihn nämlich routinemässig überprüft und festgestellt, dass der Inhaber der Nummer nun eine 


			
				ofcom schrieb:
			
		

> Teleforte Holding (Schweiz) AG
> Am Brunnenbächli 2
> 8125 Zollikerberg


 ist.
die Zuordnungen zu den anderen Nummern stimmt aktuell noch.

Ein angeblicher Konkurrent einer der Firmen aus dem bezeichneten Firmenkomplex in Liechtenstein brachte noch eine andere Firma ins Gespräch, das war 2002 im Forum des schweizer Verbraucherforums "Kassensturz". Diese Informationen habe ich für mich schon integriert, aber nur intern, weil der angebliche Konkurrent noch nicht auf eine Anfrage geantwortet hat. Klingt interessant. Wow! 

Überhaupt ist die Schweizer Kassensturz-Seite lustig. Man glaubt es kaum, was die da 2002 schreiben (es ging um einen Alife-Dialer)


			
				kassensturz schrieb:
			
		

> Die Tricks von Internetanbietern mit so genannten Dialer-Programmen werden immer raffinierter. Laut David Rosenthal gibt es inzwischen Dialer-Programme, die auch erfahrene Benutzer nicht auf Anhieb merken. *Dazu kommt: Die meisten unseriösen Kontakt-Anbieter operieren von Deutschland aus. "Das macht es schwieriger, an die Betrüger heran zu kommen, denn die Zusammenarbeit mit den Behörden aus anderen Ländern ist oft zeitraubend und kompliziert", weiss der Experte.*



[...]


----------

